# Provera and Clomid



## NAJ (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, I have got pcos and only have a cycle naturally maybe three times a year! I have been prescribed provera in order to start a bleed and then to take clomid from day 2 to 6, which i did last month. I was then told by my gp to repeat this process 4 weeks after starting the clomid. Am I safe to do this?? I have not done ovulation predictor tests and from reading various threads have noticed that some people ovulate as late as day 20. I am maybe clutching at straws and was planning on doing a pg test before starting provera again on Friday but am concerned about taking another course of this and clomid and then finding postive result. i hope this makes sense as hard to explain!!!! I did do a test last week that was negative but have no idea as when i should be testing as have never had a normal cycle.
Thanks for listening!!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Naj

Dont know about provera but you should not take clomid again until you know 100% that you are NOT pregnant.  Normally with clomid you ovulate betwen 5 and 9 days after taking the last pill so therefore anytime from day 11 to day 15 however this is not always set in stone depending on your cycle.
For your infor i take clomid on days 2- 6 normally ovulate on day 16 and get period on day 29 so therefore clomid gives me a reg 28 day cycle.  Once i know i am not pg then i can start taking the clomid again.

Tyr and call your clinic or doctor to clarify things for you. Ruth will know for sure or maybe one of the other girls

GOod luck anyway!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Alex,
Thanks for your reply, why are things so complicated eh?? I am not holding out much hope as last time I was on Clomid I didnt ovulate for 6 months on 50mg but then when they upped me to 100mg i did and caught straight away with my daughter. I am going to do Ovulation tests next month, I didnt bother this month as always felt disappointed last time I used them but i suppose it is better to know!!!
Good Luck to you x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Naj,
I had same worry as you as I don't get AF very often and am due to start clomid cycle no 8 soon, having ov only twice. You shouldn't take provera without doing a pregnancy test and to be doubly sure you mustn't have had sex for 2 weeks prior to that test. As I have ovulated day 14 and day 30 previously, I have sex from day 11 to day 32!! (every other day) and then abstain till day 46, then test then take provera and clomid.
That's what I've been advised.
Hope that helps. Good to see you have a 4 yr old. 

Love Rowena.


----------

